# Starting to get downhearted about wedding!



## Baby Bell

I only got engaged on the 27th of Dec, and was so excited. I knew oh was going to propose so we had already viewed a venue that did a fantastic deal..........marry any day in January (including Sat) and it will cost the price of the year, they didn't have it up for £2016 but the manager thought it very likely they would publish a deal in the next few months. Anyway this deal was brilliant for us, included meals, decoration, drinks, buffet etc. but it for 50 day guests and 50 evening, any extra day guest is an extra £33! 
I thought that would be plenty as we both have small families, basically after our families (both our entire families lol) we would have 15 places left for friends great......or not so. After close friends, we discovered we are caught in the trap of friendship politics, for example oh has a friend who he has known for years, his gf is a friend of mine. We want to invite oh friend to the main thing, but his gf I would naturally have only invited to the evening thing. But because their a couple we have to invite them both to main thing. And because I'm inviting her to the main thing il have to invite another friend because that's what this group of friends is like. I don't want arguments because I Invited some but not all. We would also like to say to our parents to invite a couple of friends who have known us since we were little. But so far we up to 60 people and we just can't afford the extra £330. 
So far we decided not to have cars (just getting a taxi). That il get a second hand dress (but looking online even these are out of my budget:cry:). I was going to ask my cousins daughters to be flowergirls but have decided against it because of the price of the dress. I'm almost sure instead of a bouquet il just carry a few large Daisy's. I would love a ceilidh band but they are so expensive, think it will probably have to be a dj, but not even sure I can afford that. My best friend is getting married in the October before me and she's got a huge (well huge to me lol) budget of £8000, i hate to say it cause we both want completely different things but I'm sickly jealous. She's wanting to go dress shopping together, but I don't want to because her budget for dress is about £1000 difference. I know it's not all about money, and I don't mind having a budget wedding (infact I would prob still have a budget wedding if I could afford more) I just wish that we could afford even the small wedding of my dreams :cry:

Here's the venue, page 8 for the deal https://download.bw-isite.co.uk/83507/docs/gbIPL58Ebo/RW092 Woodlands Wedding Pack Complete v6.pdf Iv set my heart on it :(


----------



## Charlie91

:hugs: Would it be an option to invite your OHs friend but give him a +1 on the invitation? That way, you're not technically inviting your friend to the whole day, so may perhaps get away with only inviting your other friends to the evening?

Is there any possibility of your parents helping out paying for their friends that you've known for a long time to come along? Not necessarily the whole amount but every little helps :shrug:.

As for the dress shopping, I'd go along with your friend. It will give you the experience of trying on dresses and getting an idea of what colours / styles suit you and then perhaps have a look on sites such as eBay or JJs house for similar dresses?

We're also having a difficult time with cost /budget etc :nope: I just keep telling myself that it will all come together in the end :flower:


----------



## Kizzy454

Are you having a church service for the actual marriage? 

Its YOUR wedding. For our wedding we have a limit of 50 people so have decided to extend the evening invitation to people who are long term friends and have just told them that we cant afford for every one. 

Whats your dress budget? xxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Thank you for your suggestions. I've spoken to my oh about it, he's suggested booking the venue if (hopefully when) the deal comes up, and waiting until a year before the wedding and seeing what the situation is like with our friends then. I think he's right at the moment we are all seeing less and less of each other and by then may not even be close any more. :shrug:

We are hoping to have a church service, we're not members of the church or live in the parish but OHs mum is heavily involved init. We wouldn't be bothered but I think she would like it. Mil knows and is on all the commities within the church so we are hoping they will let us marry there.

My budget for my dress is between £200-300 at the moment. It turns out though that I have expensive taste:haha: a friend suggested getting a dress made in China though. 

I think I'm panicking just with the initial 'how much?' Of it all, I always knew they were expensive, but I genuinely believe something's they just take the piss! 
Charlie I'm sure your right it will all come together:thumbup: I suppose when we little and dreaming of our weddings, the cost doesn't factor into it:haha:


----------



## Kizzy454

https://www.jenjenhouse.com/ <-- this is where im getting mine from (china lol) when it arrives ill let you no the quality but my friends bridesmaid dresses where gorgeous from here. All our clothing is off the net!


----------



## Baby Bell

Wow they look amazing, will be good to hear how the quality is:thumbup: thank you!


----------



## Kizzy454

No worries hunni! my dress came to £189 in P&P :) xxx


----------



## Kizzy454

Still go and try dressed on though hun so you know what style suits you! try all diff styles too because it will be the one you least expected to suit you that wins :) xxx


----------



## Baby Bell

:hugs: thank you, iv just been going through that website sending pages to my two Bms:haha:

I think il def need to try stuff on, i have no idea whatsoever what will actually suit me :thumbup:


----------



## Kizzy454

My poor MOH and BMs got sent far to many haha! xx


----------



## Lief

Not sure about the invitations and how to handle them, I'd probably agree with your OH about waiting to see what happens with your friends closer to the time. 

I've been looking at dresses on here https://www.joliedress.com/wedding-dresses So far I've seen some pretty nice dresses and they're pretty cheap compared to some of the dresses I've seen.


----------



## lilyd

I think waiting to see what happens with friends is a good idea.

Budget wise, it is still quite early, but could you ask parents if they are intending to contribute anything or do you already know? You could also ask for money for birthday & Christmas presents between now and then. Put it in a savings account so that you don't get tempted to spend it x


----------



## Kizzy454

Hey hun my JenJen house dressed arrived... AMAZING! i cant fault the quality :) xxxx


----------



## Baby Bell

Aww brilliant!! Definatly an big option for me then :thumbup: after your wedding please put up some photos so we can see how gorgeous it is (and you in it:thumbup:) :happydance: I bet your so excited to have your dress, does it fit well?


----------



## babynewbie

Hi :) I have the same budget for my dress, I found this website the other day... https://www.diydress.co.uk/wedding-apparel/wedding-dresses/ 

I'm more than likely going to get one from here, there's so much choice and amazing prices!


----------



## Kizzy454

Baby Bell said:


> Aww brilliant!! Definatly an big option for me then :thumbup: after your wedding please put up some photos so we can see how gorgeous it is (and you in it:thumbup:) :happydance: I bet your so excited to have your dress, does it fit well?

It needs to be adjusted as I ordered it in a size to fit my hips in stead of custom made so the tops to big but I no a dress maker so thats fine but u can get them custom made too! Ill post a pic up when its been adjusted :) xxxxx


----------

